# Angelfish tankmates?



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll be getting a 29 gallon tank soon to hold two angelfish, and I was wondering what tankmates I could have! I was thinking some neon tetras and panda platys? Or some guppies? What fish are they comparable with?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

What kind of tetra (there's quite a lot)? You have to be careful because some tetra are fin nippers, which would not go over well with angles.

Be aware that with platy you need to have at least 1 male for every 2 females, and be ready for babies because they breed like rabbits. You'll find your tank over crowded quickly if you're not careful. I would recommend all females, but take note that when you get them they may already be pregnant.


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

Mousie said:


> What kind of tetra (there's quite a lot)? You have to be careful because some tetra are fin nippers, which would not go over well with angles.
> 
> Be aware that with platy you need to have at least 1 male for every 2 females, and be ready for babies because they breed like rabbits. You'll find your tank over crowded quickly if you're not careful. I would recommend all females, but take note that when you get them they may already be pregnant.


No offense, but copying and pasting what you said in my previous thread doesn't really help. Did you read through my post? I said neon tetras were what I was thinking. And are panda platys schooling fish, or just social?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

FishyOfTheOpera said:


> No offense, but copying and pasting what you said in my previous thread doesn't really help. Did you read through my post? I said neon tetras were what I was thinking. And are panda platys schooling fish, or just social?



No offense taken. I did read through your post, but being human I missed the bit about neons.

The rest of my post was a legitimate copy/paste... since I would of said the same thing anyway. I'm 50, my hands hurt like hell. Copy/paste helps me if/when I need it.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

I have neon tetras, black neon tetras and cardinal tetras with my single Angelfish and they're all fine together. Most recommendations I have read say that Angelfish may eat the neon tetras if they're small enough to fit in their mouth, but mine has never even acted like he notices them and he's been living with them for over five years. They're in a heavily planted 75 gallon tank so that may be why the Angelfish doesn't bother them or maybe he's just a really laid-back dude. The neons, black neons and cardinals have never been nippy toward the Angelfish either. They just stay to themselves and he stays to himself.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

The angels may or may not snack on the neons, depends on the individual angel. As far as fry from platys, they most certainly will become angel food, so no worries about overpopulation. Platys work well with angels.

The problem with any two random angels is they may get along, they may become really nasty towards each other as they mature. In a 29 I'd get 6 juvies, grow them out, wait for a pair to form, return the rest, unless you've already got a compatible pair you're moving into this tank.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've kept rummynose, harlequin rasboras and cories with angels with no problems.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

My personal favorite are Golden Barbs! I'd also look into Celestial Pearl Danios, very stunning, though I haven't done any research myself, you can search them up and see if they are compatible


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

Tolak said:


> The angels may or may not snack on the neons, depends on the individual angel. As far as fry from platys, they most certainly will become angel food, so no worries about overpopulation. Platys work well with angels.
> 
> The problem with any two random angels is they may get along, they may become really nasty towards each other as they mature. In a 29 I'd get 6 juvies, grow them out, wait for a pair to form, return the rest, unless you've already got a compatible pair you're moving into this tank.


The Angels will be siblings, so they'll have lived together since birth. My uncle breeds them so we get a couple  Aww that's so sad! I wouldn't want my babies to be fed to a bigger creature


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Regardless of being siblings, they'll have the same territorial aggression issues. I breed angels as well, and have had it happen.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> My personal favorite are Golden Barbs! I'd also look into Celestial Pearl Danios, very stunning, though I haven't done any research myself, you can search them up and see if they are compatible


I've had CPD's. They are very very very timid fish, and extremely sensitive. These fish are best kept in nano tanks with other fish the same size. If you put them with anything larger than they are, they will stay hidden and never come out.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mousie said:


> I've had CPD's. They are very very very timid fish, and extremely sensitive. These fish are best kept in nano tanks with other fish the same size. If you put them with anything larger than they are, they will stay hidden and never come out.


Aww, I really wanted some for my 30g community tank, I may just have too start a nano tank then!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Aww, I really wanted some for my 30g community tank, I may just have too start a nano tank then!


6 CPD's and 6 Emerald Dwarf Rasboras. I had these beautiful micro-fish in a 6 gallon Fluval Edge tank. The fish seem to be seasonal, so may be hard to find (but don't give up looking!).


----------

